# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  AC Milan - Djajte Kuq e Zi sezoni 2009-10

## MaDaBeR

Pershendetje te dashur tifoza dhe tifoze te Ac Milan. Meqe tema e meparshme u mbyll per shkak te kalimit te mbi 500 postimeve, iu uroj mireseardhjen ne temen e re.

Iu uroj mireseardhjen ne temen e re dhe i urojme suksese klubit me te famshem, AC MILAN.

*FORZA MILAN* SIAMO SEMPRE CON TE

----------


## RaPSouL

Madaber te falenderoj qe hape temen, ngel i pershendetur.

Shpresojm qe shohim nje Milan bashk me Juven me te fort kete sezon qe po vjen dhe te shpiem Interin aty ku e ka vendin.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Rapsoul, patjeter qe Milan dhe Juve do te jene me te forte kete sezon. Nuk kam asnje dyshim per kete, ashtu siç dhe nuk dyshoj qe Inter nuk do te jete me kampion i Italise sezonin e ardhshem.

Milan akoma nuk ka bere levizje ne merkato gjate ketij sezoni. Por, une kam besim qe Milan do te bleje lojtaret qe i duhen per te ndertuar nje ekip qe do te perballoje sezonin e ardshem. Do ti beje blerjen rreth fundit te sezonit te blerjeve, ashtu siç e ka zakon dhelpra Berluskoni  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## puroshkodran

Miqesoret e Milanit 

19-7, Los Angeles: LOS ANGELES GALAXY-MILAN

22-7, Atlanta, World Football Challenge 2009: CLUB AMERICA-MILAN
24-7, Baltimora, World Football Challenge 2009: MILAN-CHELSEA
26-7, Boston, World Football Challenge 2009: MILAN-INTER

29-7, Mynih, Audi Cup: BAYERN MONACO-MILAN
30-7, Mynih, Audi Cup: KUNDER FITUESES SE MANCHESTER UNITED-BOCA JUNIORS

8-8, Lisbona, Eusebio Cup: BENFICA-MILAN

14-8, Pescara, Trofeo Tim: MILAN-INTER-JUVENTUS

17-8, San Siro, Trofeo Luigi Berlusconi: MILAN-JUVENTUS

25-8, Madrid, Trofeo Santiago Bernabeu: REAL MADRID-MILAN

----------


## MaDaBeR

Qenkemi mire me miqesoret kete vere LoL. Do shetisin çunat neper amerike e do u kenaqkan  :buzeqeshje:  

Une mezi po pres te shikoj nje ndeshje nen drejtimin e Leonardos. Jam shume kurioz te shikoj me çfare skeme do te luaje.

----------


## drague

> Qenkemi mire me miqesoret kete vere LoL. Do shetisin çunat neper amerike e do u kenaqkan  
> 
> Une mezi po pres te shikoj nje ndeshje nen drejtimin e Leonardos. Jam shume kurioz te shikoj me çfare skeme do te luaje.


ah kjo skleroza.....

nuk e disha qe je tifoze e MILANIT :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MaDaBeR

Drague, skleroza skleroza nuk ke ça i ben  :perqeshje: 

Nuk jam tifoze, jam tifoz. Hahahahaha. Pse mo me mua e kishe ti te ajo tema tjeter ate nuk lejohen tifozet te shkruajne ketu?

----------


## drague

> Drague, skleroza skleroza nuk ke ça i ben 
> 
> Nuk jam tifoze, jam tifoz. Hahahahaha. Pse mo me mua e kishe ti te ajo tema tjeter ate nuk lejohen tifozet te shkruajne ketu?


he mer dreq se vetem nji "E  doli teper. :buzeqeshje: 

FORZA MILAN

----------


## The.ReaL

> Miqesoret e Milanit 
> 
> 25-8, Madrid, Trofeo Santiago Bernabeu: REAL MADRID-MILAN


Ky do te jetë rasti kur KAKA do te paraqitet kunder ish skuaders se tij te zemres.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## toni007

Kaka: Gjithmonë do të jem fans i Milanit 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Superylli brazilian Kaka, i cili sonte në Santiago Bernabeu do të prezantohet edhe zyrtarisht si lojtar i Real Madridit, ka thënë se ai gjithmonë do të jetë fans i ish-klubit të tij.

Braziliani ishte përforcimi i parë më i madh i verës i gjigantit spanjoll dhe i kushtoi këtij klubi plot 67 milionë euro, që shkuan në drejtim të Milanit. 

“I falënderoj të gjithë fansat e Milanit. Ata janë gjithmonë në zemrën time. Milani është pjesë e historisë time dhe unë jam pjesë e historisë së Milanit. Ne gjithmonë do ta kemi këtë raport”, ka thënë Kaka në një intervistë të fundit. 

“Falënderoj të gjithë që më kanë dërguar mesazhe përkrahëse. Gjithmonë do të jem fans i rosonerëve”, ka shtuar më tej braziliani. 

Kaka së fundi triumfoi në Kupën e Konfederatave me kombëtaren e Brazilit dhe u shpall lojtari më i mirë i këtij turneu nga votat e gazetarëve.

----------


## prenceedi

fjale boshe.............
kur ish kaq "i dashuruar" me MILAN pse u largua

----------


## puroshkodran

> fjale boshe.............
> kur ish kaq "i dashuruar" me MILAN pse u largua


se berlusconi vendosi me e shite

----------


## Xingaro

Grazie silvio!

----------


## puroshkodran

Moratti ka 1 muaj qe shkon her te Reali her te Barcelona si shites ambulant me i'a lane ne dore Ibren po nuk po ia blen kush....
Nuk kane si me i'a ble kur pa shenu kurre nje gol ne gjithe karrieren e tij ne nje ndeshje te rendesishme merr nje rroge si kjo: 2007-08 12 milion, dhe shtohet nga nje milion ne vit dhe ne 2012-13 arrin ne 17. blus bonus per golat ne kampionat. Sa Kakà e C. Ronaldo bashke...

----------


## niku-nyc

Galliani dhe Braida kan shkuar ne Sevilla per te blere Luis Fabiano. Milani ofron rreth 18 mil, kurse Sevilla thot qe kushton 30 mil....Luis Fabiano eshte 28 vjec dhe ka kontrate me Sevilla'n deri ne 2011.


Mos ndoshta behet per 20-24 mil?



Si mendoni eshte Luis Fabiano sulmusi i sakte qe duhet apo me mire Adebayor apo dikush tjeter?

----------


## olt1on

> Galliani dhe Braida kan shkuar ne Sevilla per te blere Luis Fabiano. Milani ofron rreth 18 mil, kurse Sevilla thot qe kushton 30 mil....Luis Fabiano eshte 28 vjec dhe ka kontrate me Sevilla'n deri ne 2011.
> 
> 
> Mos ndoshta behet per 20-24 mil?
> 
> 
> 
> Si mendoni eshte Luis Fabiano sulmusi i sakte qe duhet apo me mire Adebayor apo dikush tjeter?


Edin Xheko osht ideal per milanon , por masi Wolsburgu spe lshon bon edhe Luis Fabiano.

----------


## puroshkodran

nuk e di.... nuk ma mbush mendjen fort ky luis fabiano

----------


## MaDaBeR

Luis Fabiano nuk eshte nje lojtar i madh dhe me shume emer, por mos harrojme qe eshte sulmuesi kryesor i Brazilit. Dhe te jesh sulmues kryesor i kombetares se Brazilit do te thote te jesh nje lojtar shume i rendesishem. Luis Fabiano te pakten eshte nje sulmues me i mire se Adebayor. Te pakten Fabiano i nenshtrohet urdherave te trajnjerit dhe flet me shume ne fushe se sa me gazetaret, gje te cilen Adebayor e ben per se mbari, kur del e thote se jam me i mire se Hanry. 

Per mendimin tim Luis Fabiano eshte pyka e duhur per Milan.

----------


## DoLpHiN

Fabiano eshte pak i padisiplinuar , por ama shenon gola rregullisht. Nuk mbaj mend ndonje sezon ne te cilin te kete shenuar me pak se 15 here.

----------


## goldian

o puro kena me ju knaq ne audi cup po ma mire mas hajdeni hic :perqeshje:

----------

